# New Construction Showing Mold...



## thepawnshop (Oct 24, 2004)

I have a new construction that I used a smaller than normal crew to frame which meant longer than normal time for the structure to be in the elements before being dried in.

I am seeing yellow and purple mold throughout the house just about everywhere, but it is more prominent in the floor joists and rafters. The trades are all about done and I want to address the mold before I insulate (I am using Icynene spray foam insulation). 

What would you all suggest I do to kill the mold before proceeding? IS there an alternative that I could apply myself, or is this a job best left to a professional mold removal company.

This is a $700,000 five thousand square foot home, if that matters, though I would want to be as aggressive in treating the mold even if it was on of my 150k smaller homes.

I have never had a problem with mold during construction before, so I am hoping someone here has some advice and experience that they can share!

Thanks!


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

thepawnshop said:


> I have a new construction that I used a smaller than normal crew to frame which meant longer than normal time for the structure to be in the elements before being dried in.
> 
> I am seeing yellow and purple mold throughout the house just about everywhere, but it is more prominent in the floor joists and rafters. The trades are all about done and I want to address the mold before I insulate (I am using Icynene spray foam insulation).
> 
> ...



How long did it take to frame?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

More importantly, how much rain did you get in that period.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Chlorine bleach in a garden sprayer and a long handled scrub brush.


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

Bleach will kill living things. 
So will removing the living space (remove it's home)
remove it's water (put a roof on it, etc.)
Remove it's air (Cover it w/ paint).

Better yet, treat everything with a paint that has a mildicide. Get a sprayer & cover everything you can. THis shows you took proactive steps to adress it, if it were to ever be called into question later.


Now, that being said, I'm no mold remediation expert... just heard a few things. 

~Matt


----------



## thepawnshop (Oct 24, 2004)

It has taken four months to get under roof. I was using the same two man framing crew that I use for my smaller spec houses. They wanted the project, but I think it was more than two guys could do in a timely fashion. In their defense, their work is superb.

As far as weather, we had a good bit of moisture. My hope is that now that the house is almost completely dried in, I could run a couple of dehumidifiers to make it harder for it to grow anymore.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Man oh man, whatever you do, I hope you get it handled so it doesn't end up coming back on you, I'd be a bit nervous about it.



> Entertainer Ed McMahon is suing his insurance company and contractors for more than $20 million, alleging that he was sickened by toxic mold that spread through his Beverly Hills house after contractors cleaning up water damage from a broken pipe botched the job.
> 
> McMahon and his wife, Pamela, became ill from the mold, as did members of their household staff, according to the Los Angeles County Superior Court suit. The McMahons also blame the mold for the death of the family dog, Muffin.
> Their suit, the latest of many in recent years over toxic mold, was filed late Monday against American Equity Insurance Co., a pair of insurance adjusters and several environmental cleanup contractors. It seeks monetary damages for alleged breach of contract, negligence and intentional infliction of emotional distress. A spokeswoman for the insurance company declined to comment.
> ...


----------



## thepawnshop (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks, Mike...I think I'll call licensed mold removal companies.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

PM Sent.


----------



## AndyJones (Mar 9, 2006)

*Stop the mold before you get started!*

Check out this product, www.bluwood.com. This is factory applied to the lumber before it gets the jobsite and protects the framing lumber, the floor joists, the panels, the EWP's, everything that is needed to frame up a house from mold, mildew, AND termites. Best thing about this product is you can leave it uncoved on the job-site in the rain for 6 months and the warranty is still viable. I would rather pay the extra 10-20% this costs than face a $20 million lawsuit. But thats just me.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Doug
I had a big plaster job a few years back, ServPro came in and put in 35 fans and 20 dehumidifiers in this house, they told the Homeowner all was dry and the Plasterer could plaster. I went in to remove the water damage plaster and I found mold all over the framing, I told Allstate adjustor and he had ServPro come back in and they ripped out all of the wood lath and plaster, after that they had a specialist come in and at $750.00 an hour he wanted to foamacide the wood, he said it would take 2 months so you figure it out at $750.00 an hour for 2 months.$240,000.00 I have always killed mold with Bleach it's dead on contact. after we spray shellac to seal the wood. Just watch yourself with these Mold companies. Right now Black Mold is a very Large Cash Cow. Big money in Mold removel. Good luck.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

First step, hire a pro to do an analysis of the situation and make a report of required treatment. That will cost a lot right there. Second step, hopefully you are able to take care of the treatment of the mold youself. If not you might have to hire a certified contractor to do mold abatement (that is required where I live).

We had three jobs in the last 2 years where mold was an issue and shut us down for many days for the certified contractors to do mold abatement. They left us a total mess to fix up and charged stupid amounts of money. But like Mike's post shows, you have to cover your butt by doing everything you can to properly remedy your problem... Good luck, and hope it all works out!!!


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

theworx said:


> They left us a total mess to fix up and charged stupid amounts of money.



that's actually typical: the mold guys are not carpenters --- that's why your damaged areas were not replaced.

stupid amounts of money? it's a specialty trade. which means higher mark ups than more common trades. typical.


jest lernin you somethin is all


*****

pawnshop -

you need to find out what the CAUSE of the mold was/is in the first place.

like i said above, do not expect the mold company to replace anything they tear out (and they will have to tear out something most likely) ... and do expect a rather "stupid" amount of money, because it is a specialty.

And I don't think standard HO insurance covers mold ....

sorry to hear this --- especially on such a large area/scale.


----------



## Joshua (Oct 20, 2006)

dirt diggler said:


> that's actually typical: the mold guys are not carpenters --- that's why your damaged areas were not replaced.
> 
> stupid amounts of money? it's a specialty trade. which means higher mark ups than more common trades. typical.
> 
> ...


 

"Mold requires three things to grow: organic matter (such as wood), mold spores and water. Mold is everywhere, it always has been . . . . In a new building, mold will start to show up within months." 

*Dr. Mani Skaria, Ph.D*
_Professor
Texas A&M University Kingsville Citrus Center_ 


Obviously this has been a big concern of the building component industry for the past several years. What we've found and many studies have confirmed is poor ventilation and damp conditions are the major contributor.

http://www.umass.edu/bmatwt/publica...troying_fungi_in_residential_construction.htm


----------

